# My Demon



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

I made this prop 2 yrs. ago. This prop is triggerd by a ultrasonic sensor, its arms open up with weapons in hand, the wings open up to a 12' wing span, and a very loud digital sound system roars. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

If you want to see the anature go here.Demon pictures by wcornettIII - Photobucket


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

pretty cool , looks like alot of work went into making that armature/prop..
so the arms and wings move together I'm guessing?
do you have a short vid of it working?
have you made a how to on this?


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Looks good, but also want to see a video. I think I can tell how it works by the armature pics, but would still like to see it work. 

Thanks for the pics, by the way.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

That's pretty darn cool!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

That looks wicked!
The mask is perfect!
Like everyone's stated before...
POST A VID OF THIS THING!
.


----------



## Austin:) (Jun 13, 2007)

any how-to's on the motion dectection part?


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

That looks great! I bet it is really cool at night with lighting!!!!
Wicked!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

How to and Vid. coming soon.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Sounds like a movie ad! LOL


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I bet that will scare the daylight out of the kids at night!


----------

